# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Πότε σταματάμε την κρέμα σε cockatiel?

## giakaras

Καλημέρα σε όλους…
  Πως θα καταλάβω ότι το cockatiel μου είναι έτοιμο να σταματήσει την κρέμα και να αρχίσει να τρώει στερεά τροφή?

  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα!!!

Οταν ξεκινησει να σπαει σπορια και να πινει νερο και δεν θελει με τιποτα να φαει απο εσενα!

----------


## giakaras

Δηλαδή να έχω μέσα στο κλουβί του σποράκια κ νερό για να δω αν θα πάει να φάει..?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι ναι Γιαννη!!!!!! απο 35 μερων και μετα πρεπει να εχει σπορακια και νερο καθημερινα μεσα...... στην αρχη θα παιζει με τα σπορακια.... μετα θα τα σπαει και μετα θα μαθει να τα τρωει κιολας!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> *ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΝΕΟΣΣΩΝ COCKATIELS**
> 7 ημέρες - Τα πρώτα φτερά αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται
> 8-10 ημέρες - βάζουμε δακτιλίδια στους νεοσσούς
> 9-10 ημέρες - οι νεοσσοί ανοίγουν τα μάτια τους
> 14 ημέρες - έχουνε πολλά φτερά-βελόνες
> 21-28 ημέρες - παίρνουμε τους νεοσσούς απο τη φωλιά για τάισμα με κρέμα
> 28 ημέρες - αρχίζουν να κοιτάνε εξω απο τη φωλιά 
> 28-35 ημέρες - βγαίνουν απο τη φωλιά και πραγματοποιούν τη πρώτη πτήση
> 35 ημέρες - τα βάζουμε σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί, αρχίζουμε να δίνουμε τα σπόρια ενω τα ταΐζουμε με κρέμα ακόμα
> ...



Αυτο ανεφερεται ξεκάθαρα στο τελειο αρθρο που σου εχω ξαναδωσει να διαβασεις!!


*Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*

----------


## giakaras

Καλά μην με μαλώνεις…
  κακό είναι που ροτάω…?
  Νομίζω πως έχεις μια εμπάθεια απέναντι μου και δεν ξέρω γιατί…


Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια σου

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχα....  ....

Βρε παρεξηγησιάρη..... αν ειχα εμπάθεια δεν θα σου απαντουσα καν!!!!

 :: 

Δεν σε μαλώνω... μια υπενθυμιση σου κανω!!!!

----------


## giakaras

Καλά τότε…..αφού δεν έχεις κάτι μαζί μου απάντησε μου και σε αυτό…..   χαχαχαχααχαχα
  Σουπιοκοκαλο να του βάλω τώρα η μόλις βεβαιωθώ ότι άρχισε να τρώει σποράκια???

----------


## mitsman

Σουπιοκόκκαλο θα τους έχεις ΟΛΟ το χρονο ειναι ακρως απαραιτητο ειδικα κατα την αναπτυξη που χρειαζεται ασβεστιο για να γινει σωσστη δομηση οστων!

----------


## giakaras

Παιδιά έχω πρόβλημα….
  Είναι 2 μηνών και τρώει 2 φορές την ημέρα κ αν δεν σταματώ εγώ να του δίνω εκείνο συνεχίζει να τρώει σαν βουλιμικο…!!
  Τι να κάνω κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να τρώει μονό σποράκια?

----------


## mitsman

θα έπρεπε...........

ζυγιζε τον και δινε του ενα γευμα την ημερα 15 μλ το πρωι... να του εχεις αυγοτροφη - αυγο και μειγμα σπορων....

αν δεις οτι χανει παρα παρα πολυ τοτε του δινεις ξανα κρεμα 2 φορες την ημερα.....

αν και κατι μου θυμιζει εμενα αυτο και δν μου αρεσει!

----------


## giakaras

Οκ…..ετσι θα το κανω…τι σου θυμιζει?

----------


## mitsman

> τι σου θυμιζει?


Δεν σταματάει να τρώει κρέμα!

----------


## giakaras

Πλάκα κάνεις…?

  δεν είναι ότι δεν τρώει καθόλου σποράκια όμως…..τρώει μερικά….
  Έχει πολλές επιπτώσεις στην υγεία του αυτό?

----------


## mitsman

εως και το χειροτερο αν δεν το προλαβεις εγκαιρα... κανε αυτο που σου ειπα να μου πεις.....

εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι οσο λες!!! ετσι???????? κανονικα απο 45 μερων ταιζουμε μια φορα την ημερα απο 11-15 μλ

----------


## giakaras

Να μην είναι  2 μήνες να είναι 50 μέρες…
  Η αλήθεια είναι ότι του άργησα να του βάλω σποράκια…του έχω βάλει εδώ και 12 μέρες το πολύ

----------


## mitsman

ενταξει.... απο 45 μερων ταιζουμε μια φορα.... 10 μερες ειναι τεραστια διαφορα σε αυτη την ηλικια!!!

----------


## giakaras

Δυστυχώς το υπολόγισα… είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 2 μήνες …..65 ημερων

----------


## giakaras

Δηλαδή και να φωνάζει να μην του δώσω κρέμα…..?
  Η αυγοτροφη να είναι ανακατεμένη με τους σπόρους?

  με άγχωσες τώρα…

----------


## mitsman

μπορεις να το κανεις και αυτο...... οχι και να σου ζηταει για 2-3 μερες μην του δωσεις
αλλα ζυγιζε τον να βλεπεις και να μας λες διαφορα

----------


## giakaras

Καλησπέρα και πάλι…
  Χθες το ζύγισα και ήταν 92γρ…εννοείτε πριν το ταΐσω…
  Σήμερα ήταν 90-91…και πριν λίγο του έδωσα κρεμά
  Είδα στο κλουβί του πως έχει ασχοληθεί με τα σποράκια και την αυγοτροφη αλλά όχι κάτι ιδιαίτερο…
  Όταν όμως είναι εκτός κλουβιού και βάζω διπλά μου την τροφή του ασχολείται περισσότερο…τώρα κατά πόσο τρώει είναι άλλο θέμα…
  Τα κακακια του πάντως μέχρι και μισή ώρα πριν το ταΐσω ήταν οκ σε μικρότερη ποσότητα από το συνηθισμένο αλλά είχε

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια.... συνεχισε ετσι!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα ειναι το μικρο σου μην ανχωνεσαι σιγα σιγα θα τρωει και τα σπορακια του, δοκιμασε να του δωσεις και λιγο κεχρι θα του αρεσει αυτο. να το χαιρεσαι και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## giakaras

Νομίζω ότι το παιδεύω ρε γαμ@το...
  Έχει αδυνατίσει όμως…να συνεχίσω έτσι??
  Μίλησα και με τον κύριο που το είχα πάρει και μου είπε να του το δίνω σπαστό…δηλαδή 2 σύριγγες 2.5αρες το πρωί , 4 το μεσημέρι και 4 το βραδύ…
  Τι λέτε εσείς?
*lagreco69* το κεχρί?? είμαι λίγο νεουδι….εννοείς αυτό το κλωνάρι που έχει σποράκια πάνω..??

----------


## giakaras

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα…του ελάττωσα και άλλο τη τροφή σε 15 μλ την ημέρα …..
  Έχασε 10γρ όμως από 94 στα 84… τι να κάνω?

----------


## lagreco69

> Νομίζω ότι το παιδεύω ρε γαμ@το...
>   Έχει αδυνατίσει όμως…να συνεχίσω έτσι??
>   Μίλησα και με τον κύριο που το είχα πάρει και μου είπε να του το δίνω σπαστό…δηλαδή 2 σύριγγες 2.5αρες το πρωί , 4 το μεσημέρι και 4 το βραδύ…
>   Τι λέτε εσείς?
> *lagreco69* το κεχρί?? είμαι λίγο νεουδι….εννοείς αυτό το κλωνάρι που έχει σποράκια πάνω..??





Καλημερα!! το κεχρι! ναι αυτο, ακομα δεν τρωει σπορακια Γιαννη?

----------


## giakaras

Δείχνει πως τρώει σποράκια αλλά ελάχιστα….επίσης 3 μέρες τώρα που του δείνα μια φορά την ημέρα γκρίνιαζε  σαν τρελό για φαί….!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ποσο ημερών ειναι πλέον???

----------


## giakaras

75 περιπου...

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη συγγνωμη που βάζω παλι αυτο το ενδεχομενο μπροστα μας....... αλλα δες αλλη μια φορα αυτο το θεμα να μου πεις αν στο θυμιζει.....
*Δεν σταματάει να τρώει κρέμα!*Αυτο που θέλω να κανεις ειναι να ταιζεις το μικρο 2 φορες την ημερα (πρωι με το που ξυπνας και απογευμα κατα τις 7) με κρεμα νερουλη...... θα βαζεις 5 γραμμαρια σκονη( ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου) και 12μλ νερο, δυο συριγγες 5αρες γεματες δηλαδη (παιρνει 1 μλ παραπανω)

----------


## giakaras

Λες να έχει κα το δικό μου μύκητες ??
  Πως μπορώ να το διαπιστώσω αυτό? Όταν είχες πρώτοανεβάσει αυτό το όρθρο δεν άνοιγε κάποιο λινκ…τώρα το διάβασα…
  Σποράκια είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα σπάει…και πήγαινε πολύ καλά μέχρι μια 7μαδα πριν του είχα ελάττωση την τροφή κ όχι μονό δεν είχε χάσει είχε πάρει κ 2 γρ….
  Εδώ κ τρεις μέρες του έχω κόψει το φαγητό στην μέση …μια φορά την ημέρα 15μλ… …από τότε έχασε….

  Διαβάζοντας στο φόρουμ βλέπω για μια λίστα γιατρών αλλά δεν μπορώ να την βρω

----------


## mitsman

Στην στέλνω εγω τωρα σε πμ την λιστα....
Μπορεις να το διαπιστωσεις μονο αν το πας σε γιατρο και κανει καλιεργεια σαλιου και κουτσουλιας!

2 φορες την ημέρα ταιζε και δινε εμφαση στο πρωινο ταισμα!!! να φαει καλα!!!

----------


## giakaras

Οκ….σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την λίστα…
  Την δοσολογία που μου έγραψες την κάνω δυο φόρες την ημέρα σωστά?
  Το πρωί τι παραπάνω να κάνω? εσύ πιστεύεις πως έχει κάτι η απλώς έχει αργήσει να μεγαλώσει?

----------


## giakaras

και κατι τελευταιο....ποσο σου στυχισαν οι εξετασεις?

----------


## mitsman

35 ευρω!

----------


## giakaras

παρατηριση....  Την αυγοτροφη πάντως την τσακίζει….του έβαλα τώρα και έπεσε με τα μούτρα….λέτε να μην του αρέσουν τα σποράκια που του έχω πάρει? Να δοκιμάσω κάποια άλλη μάρκα?

----------


## mitsman

Χμμμμμ ..... δοκιμασε να το ταιζεις οπως σου ειπα..... οχι δεν παιζει να μην του αρεσει η μαρκα..... αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να παρεις τσαμπι κεχρι που ειναι πολυ πιο μαλακο και ειναι η  καλυτερη τους λιχουδια να μαθει να σπαει σπορια!

----------


## giakaras

Άντε να δούμε….γιατί δεν μας έχει αφήσει καθόλου μυαλό ο Ερμής…!!
  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κ πάλι…

----------


## mitsman

Τα εχω περασει για 6-7 μηνες και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...... ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## giakaras

Σημερα του πηρα τσαμπι κεχρι και εφαγε μερικα…..για να δούμε…

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι μια αρχη και αυτη γιατι δεν εχει καποιο αλλο ενηλικο κοντα του να του δειχνει... αν και αυτα βγαινουν εμφυτα!!!
Αλλα καλο ειναι και αυτο...

----------


## akoylini

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχα....  ....
> 
> Βρε παρεξηγησιάρη..... αν ειχα εμπάθεια δεν θα σου απαντουσα καν!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν σε μαλώνω... μια υπενθυμιση σου κανω!!!!


ασε ρε και σε μενα το ιδιο κανεις................

----------


## mitsman

εσενα σου χρειαζεται!!!!


Ειχαμε κανενα νεοτερο με το πουλακι???

----------


## giakaras

Το πουλάκι τα ίδια….
  Τρώει σποράκια μόνο όταν είναι πάνω στο χέρι μου και ελάχιστα από το πιάτο του…
  Του δίνω 2 φόρες την ημέρα κρεμά από 5 σύριγγες 2,5ρες…..
  Δεν σταματά σχεδόν  ποτέ να γκρινιάζει για φαί  όλη μέρα!!…..συνέχεια θέλει να τρώει…
  Πριν από λίγο το ζύγισα και έχει χάσει 2γρ από 84 στα 82…
  Μήπως φταίει και η κρέμα που του έχω πάρει τώρα….?
  Ρώτησα και τον πετσοπα και μου είπε αφού σπάει σποράκια σταμάτα του την κρέμα….

  δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω

----------


## mitsman

πηγαινε τον σε ενα γιατρο που να κανει καλιεργεια κουτσουλιας και σάλιου!

ΑΜΕΣΑ..... Γιάννη δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο πλεον.......

----------


## giakaras

Πήρα μια κτηνίατρο τηλέφωνο και της εξήγησα την όλη του συμπεριφορά και μου είπε πως είναι πολύ κακομαθημένο….είπε να του δίνω αρκετά συχνά σποράκια από το χέρι μου….
  Άρχισα πέμπτη βράδυ να του το κάνω αυτό και σήμερα που τον ζύγισα έχει πάρει 2γρ περίπου

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη περιμενουμε καθημερινα νεα του!!!!!!! Ευχομαι για το καλυτερο!

----------


## maria-karolina

Δημήτρη μου ζήτησα κι εγώ από υον κτηνίατρο να κάνω καλλιέργεια σε ένα κοκατιλάκι που τάιζα και μου είπε πως όσο τρώει κρέμα δεν γίνεται καλλιέργεια διότι τα επίπεδα της φυσιολογικής χλωρίδας του οργανισμου θα είναι διαφοροποιημένα με αποτέλεσμα αυτό που θα δείξει η καλλιέργεια να μην είναι απόλυτα σωστό αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## mitsman

Για αυτο ειπα ΚΑΙ σαλιου... και μπορει να μην ειναι απολυτα σωστη αλλα σιγουρα θα δειξει αν υπαρχουν μηκυτες, οπως ειχε γινει και με δικο μου κοκατιλακι (τον Ζιπο)!!!

----------


## giakaras

Μετά από πολύ πολύ καιρό ο Ερμής ή η Ερμιόνη…(αγνώστου φύλου)
  Αποφάσισε να σταματήσει την κρεμά και να πίνει κανονικά νερό μόνο του….!!!
  Τώρα ώμος έχει προκύψει άλλο θέμα …τα μόνο που τρώει είναι ηλιόσπορο , αυγοτροφη και κεχρί* και τσαπμι με σπορακια…τίποτε άλλο!!!!
  Είναι κακό αυτό?

  *κεχρι εννοώ αυτό στην Φώτο…

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα!! Γιαννη τι αλλο περιμενες να τρωει δηλαδη που εχεις απογοητευθει? τους ηλιοσπορους με μετρο στην καθημερινη του διατροφη 
υπολογιζε το 5% με 10% της συνολικης ημερησιας τροφης του να ειναι γιατι παχαινουν.

----------


## giakaras

Δεν έχω απογοητευτεί καθόλου…κάθε άλλο…!!!
  Είναι εντάξει αυτά που τρώει λες….το κεχρί (μπαλάκια ) δεν το τρώει παρά μόνο σε τσαμπί…
  Το κεχρί (μακρόστενο) το τσακίζει…
  Είναι καλό αυτό? αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτά που τρώει του δίνουν τα συστατικά που χρειάζεται

----------


## lagreco69

Να του παρεις μια καλη τροφη για cockatiels που περιεχει μεσα ολα οσα το μικρο σου χρειαζεται!! και σιγα σιγα θα μαθει απο μονο του να τα τρωει ολα!! το τσαμπι ειναι εγγυηση!!! αλλα λιγο ακριβο για καθημερινη διατροφη εμενα εδω μου στοιχιζει 3.50 ευρω το τσαμπι. εγω παιρνω αυτην την συσκευασια και ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος!!

----------


## giakaras

Λες δηλαδή πως θα μάθει να τρώει και τα άλλα σποράκια?
  Του έχω πάρει μίγμα για κοκατιλ αλλά τρώει μόνο αυτά που σου είπα…. Τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνει….
  Το θέμα είναι ότι σταμάτησε την κρέμα ….ας τρώει ότι θέλει τώρα…

----------


## lagreco69

Θα μαθει να τα τρωει ολα πιστευω!! ναι το υπεροχο ειναι οτι σταματησε την κρεμα!!! θα δεις στην πορεια τι προτιμαει 
και τι οχι ακομα παιρνει γευσεις και δοκιμαζει. ολα καλα θα πανε!!!

----------

